# 2007 Escalade SUV for plowing



## snowman3357 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know its not the best type of plow truck but I was wondering if anybody knows if a snowplow can be installed on a 2007 cadilac escalade. if so what kind?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

now that will be plowing in style


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

t think you can get a curtis that fits


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Why would you even try?! If you have an Escalade, you can probably afford a cheap plow truck. JMO


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

Its still based on a Chevrolet Silverado frame isnt it? So you can probaly get almost any type of plow for it just nothing to big. Could Get a nice Boss 7'6" straight blade


----------



## snowman3357 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have several plow trucks already, its just when im out checking my sites i often have to radio for a truck to come touch up a section that would take me 5 minutes, and yes i like to travel comfortably. I called a couple of places and they stated that they dont show a mount for the truck in their system.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like Snoway offers a 7.6ft 26 series for it, Find Tom(toby4492 on here), he'll set ya up right.

I see your from the chicagoland area also. Welcome.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No reason you can't plow with an Escalade. Any plow for a 1/2 ton truck/Suburban/Tahoe will physically fit the Escalade. Of course the majority of them will exceed the specified FAWR on it so you may have trouble getting a plow dealer to actually install one...but it is physically possible. 

Expect MAJOR air dam mods to fit the undercarriage and possibly some suspension upgrades depending on plow weight..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway 26 series will fit that truck. The fascia trimming is not incredibly nasty but needs to be done with care for a clean appearance.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/12


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

we have an Italian family here in Colorado who owns alot of property and we have put snoways on there escalades for the last 5 or 6 years now... right now they have the Cadillac ext. the truck and it plows great. he was out of town one week last year and i plowed for him using his truck and they did great.... one thing that i didnt like was the big bar that comes down by the bed, a little hard to see...
but the SNOWAY plows look great! they are really an eye catcher


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NoFearDeere;578799 said:


> Why would you even try?! If you have an Escalade, you can probably afford a cheap plow truck. JMO


why not plow with the escalade, who wants to have a cheap truck hanging around just to move snow a few times a year, besides if it is older it isnt necessarily worth any more than an older pickup truck, i woundnt mind doing that just to have a conversation piece


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;579131 said:


> , i woundnt mind doing that just to have a conversation piece


And a primo ride to boot.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

If he gets to plow with an escalade, I want to plow in a Lexus.


----------



## snowman3357 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I actually found a dealer (SnowWay) to install a plow on the escalade. I'll post a picture after its installed.


----------



## beantownhero (Jan 2, 2009)

*similar situation*

how did the sclade hold up, i have an 07 and have been considering the same, i wanted to change the grill and trunk so people wudnt think i was ridiuclous with a plow on a caddy, make it a 6.2 yukon or somthin lol. how big is the blade? steel or other material? id assume the frames are sturdy, somthin like a 2500? hope it's holdn up.....and buddy your lexus would get stuck assoon as it left the garage buy american u bum


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NoFearDeere;578799 said:


> Why would you even try?! If you have an Escalade, you can probably afford a cheap plow truck. JMO


He lives in chicago. They wont plow the side streets anymore unless its during week 9-5 No holidays no Weekends. He probably just wants to plow his street. I use to live on a big hill that would never be plowed properly. So I would plow it myslef. Ususlay before town would ever get to it. The street loved me.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

beantownhero;698159 said:


> how did the sclade hold up, i have an 07 and have been considering the same, i wanted to change the grill and trunk so people wudnt think i was ridiuclous with a plow on a caddy, make it a 6.2 yukon or somthin lol. how big is the blade? steel or other material? id assume the frames are sturdy, somthin like a 2500? hope it's holdn up.....and buddy your lexus would get stuck assoon as it left the garage buy american u bum


Escalades are 1500's Only the Yukon with that quad steering package came in the 2500's


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

gotta make the payment one way of another. Only problemis can't say "I didn't do it" cause you'll most likely be the only one around plowing with the caddy. Yes , I'm jealous


----------



## beantownhero (Jan 2, 2009)

is the quad steering 2500 frame available in the tahoes, avalanches & yukons? or only gm trucks? the caddys are ite they def snap necks destroys gas, resale values are pathetic, most dealerships are run by scumbags, i suggest craigslist.org, the car it too much like the yukons tahoes and denali's, it is a sick car nonetheless sound system was better in 03' cheapass bose & gm

HAPPY PLOWING


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone have pictures?? Nbenallo33 you have any pics for us to see of these creations? I think a nice escalade would make a good residential plow "truck" if ya took care of it.


----------

